# Overnighter on Oriskany



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone want to do an overnighter on the Big "O"?

I'm taking reservations for a Saturday 8/22 to Sunday 8/23 trip. Meeting dockside at 1400 for a 1430 departure, late afternoon dive, then dinner, night dive(s) (as many as you want),after dive snackand an overnight stay. Light breakfast in the morning and either 1 dive on the "O" followed by a Chevron dive or 2 Chevron dives (customer preference). Anticipated return 1330 Sunday. Cost $255 per person, if interested please send PM. :toast

Capt. Chris

www.TechRecDive.com

[email protected]


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

We've been planning one of these for awhile. I heard the O at night is amazing. Anyone that wants to see some awesome life and likes night dives I'd highly recommend doing this!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Night diving the Oriskany was one of the best dives I have ever made in my life. It was one of those nights that started early and ended early. We got home just in time to unloaded the boat at 4:00am,go to waffle house, and then to work. It made for a long day the next day, but well worth it. I wish that we had stayed out there over night. Sounds like a great trip Chris, and $255 for all those dives is a great price.


----------

